# red belly or super red belly?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i just bought it from the LFS. a lot of people said it was a super. 

































SUPER THX FOR ASKING!?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

definitly a super red/ wild red

you can tell it has a different shaped body and that it's jaws a slightly bit bigger than a same size tank bread read.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Super Red


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks like a super red to me


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

NAH i bought one exactly lookin like that.. nice and red!! but now its round 7" and its just a rbp..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's a P. nattereri - whatever label you want to stick on it, is up to you...


----------



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

super red


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is a so called super red and a nice one at that.
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a regular red belly to me. Nice fish though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Looks like a regular red belly to me. Nice fish though.












This is a "reticulated" red belly/super red belly. You can tell by the distinctive spotting on the sides.

In the end however, it is a natt. A nice looking one at that!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Looks like a regular red belly to me. Nice fish though.


 you can clearly see the reticulated pattern distinctive to the "super reds"


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUps looks like a SR heh


----------

